# SS 28.04.18 - Dvorak #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Antonin Dvorak (1841 - 1904)*

Symphony No. 5, in F major, Op. 76, B. 54

1. Allegro ma non troppo
2. Andante con moto
3. Andante con moto, quasi l'istesso tempo - Allegro scherzando
4. Finale: Allegro molto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and while I'm still a bit under the weather at least I'm able to get this one posted. Up this weekend is Czech composer Antonin Dvorak's 5th symphony. I'm also amazed that this one wasn't higher on the list but it's all in the way the votes/requests were cast. I haven't heard this one in a couple months so I'm looking forward to a fresh listen. I hope everyone will grab a recording and join in.

I'll be listening to one of my favorites:







Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with this spirited one here (not in a perfectly ideal recorded sound, but it will do).


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Great choice! I'm surprised too it isn't higher. I'll listen to Kertesz/LSO.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Whilst my favourite Dvorak 5th is Neumann's stunning analogue account, i'm gonna listen to something different this weekemd and plump for Pesek's fine 5th. It may not have Neumann's inner beauty, Kubelik's drive, Serebrier's line or Suitner's exquisite orchestral balance but it is one of the best of Pesek's decent (if not barnstorming) cycle. Looking forward to giving this a spin again. Btw, Pesek's 4th is equally good (if not better). Shame his 7-9 weren't as spirited as this. I think the word to describe the whole cycle would be 'affectionate'. If you like nice pacing and articulate phrasing, however, you wouldn't be unhappy to have this cycle. It's still good and the RLPO play with suitable Czech charm (even for a bunch of Scousers). Lol. Incidentally check (is that a pun, Merl?) out Pesek's account of the Czech Suite from this disc. It is very impressive.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Belohlavek & BBC SO


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll dig out Kertesz with the LSO and if time permits Mariss Jansons with the Oslo PO.

View attachment 103205


View attachment 103206


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go for this version


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

as I have (too?) frequently posted this is one of my favourite symphonies and the expansive final movement is superb.....I also cannot understand why this does not get greater recognition.....

so I will listen to both Neumann (thanks again Merl!) and Jansons.....any excuse will do!

mind you.... Suitner might just 'come off the bench'


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mika said:


> View attachment 103198
> 
> Belohlavek & BBC SO


Great album cover - Brueghel the Elder, one of my favorites..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I recently listened to some Dvorak by Neumann and found it really good. So I'll be listening to this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the Oslo / Jansons -- certain to bring joy


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I hadn't thought about this one for some time. It is an enjoyable listen for the end of the work week. The Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic cycle is in my collection; I chose that one. It is a lively performance, and the sound is good. I have a couple other recordings of this symphony; maybe I'll check out another one later this weekend.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Finished Neumann's recording, very good and --perky? Is that the right word? Anyway, I really liked it.

To me, this is the first of Dvorak's really first-class symphonies. That makes five in all, a wonderful heritage to leave us. Many, many thanks to Antonin!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Can anyone join in or do you have to be a long time member?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

New? No problem. Just drop five bucks in the coffee can at the door...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 103213

In that case I will be listening to this one later.
London Symphony Orchestra, Istvan Kertesz.

The Neuman has also a soft spot in my heart


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 103207
> 
> I shall go for this version


That's mine as well.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Can anyone join in or do you have to be a long time member?


No, just jump in and post which version you are listening to, add some comments if you wish
Welcome, by the way


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Listened to the SNO with Jarvi
Great symphony, lively with an expansive finale as others have noted. 
Definitely in my Top 10 Dvorak Symphonies


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

last week Kalinnikov and this week Dvorak's 5th ......well there you go!

Oslo P.O. performed by Jansons and the Oslo P.O........Oh and if I have not mentioned it before....what about the final movement?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Can anyone join in or do you have to be a long time member?


Anyone, mate the more the merrier. BTW, I love Neumann's digital remake too. As KenOC states it is a 'perky', lively account.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Neumann and the Czech Phil.....even over I-pod ear things while walking it sounds 'bang on'!


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I decided to listen to another performance of this symphony this morning: City of Birmingham Orchestra/George Weldon. This was recorded in 1945, less than two months after V-E Day and was released on UK Columbia 78s. The performance is full of life, although it is an old recording, and I find that the orchestral colors of Dvorak's music really need high fidelity to be brought out fully. It's interesting to speculate on how people in the UK would have responded to this uplifting music in the months immediately following the end of World War II.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I enjoyed listening to Pesek so much that I played Gunzenhauser's 5th just for comparison. Whilst Gunzenhauser's soundscape is not as vivid and full as Pesek he still gets some spirited (if a little shoddy at times) playing from his forces. A good performance, tbh, from a set I havent played in years. The 7th that accompanies it is much less successful, unfortunately.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yum yum!

I have over a dozen of this one, without a poor one amongst them. But I'll go for the fleetest and most luminous I have, and that's Jansons.

Ken, I'd say No.3 is his first great symphony...!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Having listened to the two selections I made in my previous post (Kertesz & Jansons) I have to declare a definite preference for Janson's take on the Symphony he makes the whole thing 'sing'.

It is arguable that the LSO for Kertesz is the better orchestra but the Oslo players just seem to be having fun, maybe not what you may want in every symphony but for me it works very well in this one. 
Just my tuppence worth! 

Oh Jim - its not a bad finale is it!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Weird Heather said:


> I hadn't thought about this one for some time. It is an enjoyable listen for the end of the work week. The Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic cycle is in my collection; I chose that one. It is a lively performance, and the sound is good. I have a couple other recordings of this symphony; maybe I'll check out another one later this weekend.


This is the one I will listen to also.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

D Smith said:


> Great choice! I'm surprised too it isn't higher. I'll listen to Kertesz/LSO.


This is the version that I will also listen to.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This is the one I will listen to also.


I hadn't listened to that one for quite a while. Not sure I much care for it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, I gave Jansons a spin, a timely reminder of what a wonderful and original piece this is, especially the gorgeous transition from the slow movement to the Scherzo.

A fabulous performance. But then I gave the crackly old Šejna recording with the Czech Phil from 1952 an airing. Ignore the very dated sound quality, it's even better! Just so lively and loving. I hope those with a proper affection for this symphony can find the opportunity to check it out.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103213
> 
> In that case I will be listening to this one later.
> London Symphony Orchestra, Istvan Kertesz.
> ...


I've been listening to the Kertesz 5 quite a lot lately, having upgraded my CDs to a 24/96 Hi-Res download. I've always preferred 3, 6 & 9 to the fifth, but lately ......

I too have a soft spot for Neumann.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

It's been a while since I've listened to this symphony - I'll have to dig it out soon. I remember particularly liking the exciting and unusual finale - which, although the piece is in F major, starts out in A minor!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Great choice! I'm surprised too it isn't higher. I'll listen to Kertesz/LSO.


Belated but I give this one a spin later .


----------

